# Spam+Dialer-lohnt es sich eine Anzeige zu erstatten?



## Anonymous (18 August 2004)

Habe insgesamt 4 eMails erhalten, die als Spam einzustufen sind. Bei den letzten 2 waren Dialer (Nr. 300798 laut freeav.de) beigefügt.

Lohnt es sich, eine Anzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten?
Schließlich habe ich keinen finanzieller Schaden erlitten.


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2004)

*Re: Spam+Dialer-lohnt es sich eine Anzeige zu erstatten? JA!*



			
				xnorf schrieb:
			
		

> Habe insgesamt 4 eMails erhalten, die als Spam einzustufen sind. Bei den letzten 2 waren Dialer (Nr. 300798 laut freeav.de) beigefügt.
> Lohnt es sich, eine Anzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten?
> Schließlich habe ich keinen finanzieller Schaden erlitten.



Bei einem finanziellen Schäden hätten Sie zivilrechtliche Ansprüche. Die Anzeige soll ja strafrechtlich relevante Dinge klären und eventuell beenden. 
Ich sehe hier den Versuch, mittels UCE/SPAM Computersabotage zu betreiben, Ihren Rechner zu manipulieren um damit unlauter Geld abzuzocken. Damit ist das sicher durchaus schon ein Versuch zu betrügen.

Bei solchen Dingen hilft an sich immer eine Anzeige, da die Ermittlungen, auch wenn diese eingestelt werden, den weiteren Missbrauch nicht selten beenden. Anzeige bei der Polizei können Sie vergessen. Das ist dort zu kompliziert. Besser Sie schreiben an die nächstbeste Staatsanwaltschaft oder das nächste LKA. Gerade die LKA's haben dafür Spezialisten oder reichen es entsprechend weiter. 

Sie sollten aber auch nicht vergessen, darüber auf jeden Fall zu informieren:

Regulierungsbehörde RegTP
www.RegTP.de 
Fax: 06131 - 185600 
Fax: 0228- 14- 8872 

Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik - BSI 
www.bsi.de 
Telefax: 01888 9582-400 

Zentrale gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb e.V.
www.WETTBEWERBSZENTRALE.de 
Fax: 06172-84422 

Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband VZBV
www.VZBV.de 
Fax: 030/25800-218 

und Ihren "Fall" en detail dort schildern. Unlauterer Wettbewerb ist es allemal. Und ob weitere Schritte sinnvoll sind prüfen diese Stellen von selbst. Es wäre sehr freundlich, wenn Sie deren Antworten hier posten könnten. Danke!


----------



## Insider (18 August 2004)

xnorf schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt es sich, eine Anzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten.


Nein! Du könntest eine Beschwerde an die RegTP richten, das ist nahezu das einzigste, was etwas bringt. Lege dort die E-Mail mit Attachement vor.




			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solchen Dingen hilft an sich immer eine Anzeige, da die Ermittlungen, auch wenn diese eingestelt werden, den weiteren Missbrauch nicht selten beenden. Anzeige bei der Polizei können Sie vergessen. Das ist dort zu kompliziert. Besser Sie schreiben an die nächstbeste Staatsanwaltschaft oder das nächste LKA. Gerade die LKA's haben dafür Spezialisten oder reichen es entsprechend weiter.



Mit Verlaub, GAST, Sie nerven! Diese unwahren Behauptungen zeugen deutlich davon, dass Sie keine Ahnung haben!


----------



## technofreak (18 August 2004)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Verlaub, GAST, Sie nerven! Diese unwahren Behauptungen zeugen deutlich davon, dass Sie keine Ahnung haben!



Sie nerven nicht nur, sie sind kontraproduktiv 

in einem sehr ähnlichen  Posting:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=67791#67791



> Informieren Sie die Generaldirektion der T-COM über Ihre Anzeige und Beschwerde.
> Da wird der Betrag nicht belastet, eigene Erfahrung.



Solche Ratschläge sind damit zu vergleichen , bei jeder Erkältung ein Breitbandantibiotikum 
einzunehmen, im Ernstfall wirkt es dann nicht mehr. 

Wegen Verstoßes gegen die NUBs wurde das o.g Posting ohnehin editiert.

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (18 August 2004)

Der Ratschlag passt aber in dieses Unterforum, rein thematisch ... (*Unerwünscht*e Werbung / *Spam*)


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2004)

Also ich muss den gast hier jetzt mal in schutz nehmen, ich leite jede art von spam an das bundesministerium f. d. datenschutz weiter, wenn man da einmal einen ansprechpartner hat an den man das ganze direkt adressieren kann wird das innerhalb von ein paar tagen abgehandelt.

die wettbewerbszentrale ist ein verein der sich aus juristen zusammensetzt. wenn man dorthin eine beschwerde schickt, wird der fall überprüft und - wenn als lohnenswert eingestuft - bekommt man ein schreiben mit der bitte um eidesstattliche erklärung, dass man entsprechende werbung nicht angefordert hat und vorher keinen kontakt zu der werbenden firma hatte. daraufhin ziehen die in eigener regie gegen den spammer vor gericht und behalten die eingeklagten strafgelder für sich. man selbst wird nicht mehr belästigt und die finanzieren sich dadurch - eigentlich ein sauberes system. auch hier gilt, je öfter man sich an die wendet desto schneller reagieren die; ich vermute mal das man intern in einer vertrauenswürdigkeitsskala gelistet wird oder ähnliches.

beschwerden an die regtp haben nur dann sinn, wenn eine mehrwertnummer (0190/0900) oder ein dialer beworben wird. in dem fall wird der inhaber dieser nummer intern abgemahnt, und die nummer ggf. abgeschaltet, auf rechtlicher ebene passiert dabei jedoch nichts.

strafanzeige bei der polizei/lka halte ich jedoch auch in den meisten fällen für überflüssig, es sei denn es wird eine klar illegale handlung beworben (z.b. der kauf raubkopierter software, filme etc.), oder aber ein unternehmen verspicht eine leistung [es soll leute geben, die kaufen bei spammern], und liefern dann nicht - klarer betrugsfall. ansonsten haben die jungs da echt schwerere fälle zu bearbeiten, um sich noch um die bösen spammer von nebenan zu kümmern...


----------



## technofreak (2 September 2004)

Coke1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss den gast hier jetzt mal in schutz nehmen,



Warum? Kennst du den Hintergrund?  

tf


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

Das natürlich nicht, aber ich selbst gehe gegen eingehenden Spam ebenfalls auf angegebene weise vor; und das mit durchschlagendem erfolg - deutschsprachigen spam bekomme ich so gut wie garkeinen mehr; und wenn doch dann selten mehr als einen pro versender...  :holy: 

gegen auslandsspam oder viren hilft leider nur eine benachrichtigung des providers oder webhosters.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 September 2004)

Hm ...



			
				Coke1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Das natürlich nicht, aber ich selbst gehe gegen eingehenden Spam ebenfalls auf angegebene weise vor; und das mit durchschlagendem erfolg - deutschsprachigen spam bekomme ich so gut wie garkeinen mehr; und wenn doch dann selten mehr als einen pro versender...



Das wage ich doch sehr anzuzweifeln. Ich kenne keinen Antispammer, der das Spamaufkommen für sein idividuelles Postfach nennenswert gedrückt hat. Tatsache ist allerdings, daß es deutsche Spammer inzwischen schwer haben. Gerade bei deutschen Spammern nutzt die Beschwerde beim den Providern des Spammers. Die Beschwerden bei Wettbewerbszentralen, usw. erscheinen mir recht wirkungsfrei, vermutlich werden diese genau deshalb lautstark enpfohlen.

Nebelwolf

ps. @coke1984 
Spiele mal ein wenig mit Deiner Tastatur. Ich glaube, Du hast noch nicht alle Tasten entdeckt.


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2004)

@ Coke1984,
womöglich hast Du selbst auch Dein Surfverhalten und die Veröffentlichung Deiner E-Mail-Adresse so angepasst, dass es den Spammern diese nicht mehr bekannt wurde und hast dadurch das Problem gelöst.
Meinem Vorposter kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur beipflichten - die Wettbewerbszentralen und der Verbraucherschutz sind ziemlich machtlos ggü. dem Problem Spam im Internet. :-?


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

Coke1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss den gast hier jetzt mal in schutz nehmen, ich leite jede art von spam an das bundesministerium f. d. datenschutz weiter, wenn man da einmal einen ansprechpartner hat an den man das ganze direkt adressieren kann wird das innerhalb von ein paar tagen abgehandelt.
> 
> die wettbewerbszentrale ist ein verein der sich aus juristen zusammensetzt. wenn man dorthin eine beschwerde schickt, wird der fall überprüft und - wenn als lohnenswert eingestuft - bekommt man ein schreiben mit der bitte um eidesstattliche erklärung, dass man entsprechende werbung nicht angefordert hat und vorher keinen kontakt zu der werbenden firma hatte. daraufhin ziehen die in eigener regie gegen den spammer vor gericht und behalten die eingeklagten strafgelder für sich. man selbst wird nicht mehr belästigt und die finanzieren sich dadurch - eigentlich ein sauberes system. auch hier gilt, je öfter man sich an die wendet desto schneller reagieren die; ich vermute mal das man intern in einer vertrauenswürdigkeitsskala gelistet wird oder ähnliches.
> 
> ...



Ja, das stimmt! Anzeigen machen nur Sinn, wenn irgend was "komisch" ist. Meist sind es ohnehin die immergleichen schwarzen Schafe. 
Das wäre auch z.B. SPAM mit Werbung für Drogen und verschreibungspflichtige Medikamente. Das "Pishing" ist ja gerade ganz groß in Mode gekommen. 

Wettbewerbszentralen (Plural)? 
Wusste gar nicht, dass es da gleich mehrere von gibt. Hoffentlich keine unseriösen Abmahner oder so was.
Die "Zentrale gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb e.V." (ist das die Wettbewerbszentrale?) ist eine Gründung einiger Industrie- und Handelskammern, Verbände und (meist großer) Unternehmen. Die finanzieren sich mit ihren Mitgliedsbeiträgen. Wahrscheinlich auch mit den Einnahmen aus den Abmahnungen. Sonst kenne ich keinen seriösen Verein in dieser Richtung. Und der VZBV in Berlin mahnt die letzte Zeit wieder vermehrt ab, wenn nur eine ausreichende Zahl Beschwerden reinkommen. Ist man einziger Beschwerdeführer steht im Antwortschreiben drin, dass man nicht für Einzelfälle zuständig sei und seine lokale Verbraucherzentrale ansteuern soll. Und die verlangen eine kleine Gebühr. 
Zitat: "Bundesministerium für den Datenschutz?"
Kenne in diesem Bereich nur das Bundesverbraucherministerium, auch Kynast- Ministerium genannt, und das Wirtschaftsministerium. Für den Datenschutz sind doch ein Bundesbeauftragter und Landesdatenschützer benannt oder sehe ich das völlig falsch?


----------

